# G703 Mausrad scrollt in verkehrte Richtung



## Hyper1on (4. September 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe seit ca. 2 Wochen eine Logitech G703, welche auch zuerst hervorragend funktioniert hat.
Nun habe ich leider seit einigen Tagen das Problem, dass das Mausrad beim scrollen Faxen macht.

Wenn ich nach unten scrollen will kommt es immer wieder vor, dass die Maus nach oben scrollt (springt).

Die aktuelle Logitech Gaming Software habe ich bereits installiert und auch testweise den Zeilensprung in den Systemeinstellungen verändert.

Leider ohne Erfolg.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee woran das Verhalten liegen kann?


----------



## JackA (4. September 2017)

Puste mal beim Mausrad kräftig rein


----------



## Hyper1on (4. September 2017)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Puste mal beim Mausrad kräftig rein



Hab ich schon versucht, leider ohne Erfolg.

Habe folgende Dinge bereits probiert:

- Treiber Rollback auf Vorgängerversion
- Update USB Treiber und Firmware des USB Controllers
- Veränderung der Abtastrate
- Betrieb mit und ohne Kabel

EDIT 08.09.2017

Habe bei Logitech nen Supportticket aufgemacht, mal sehen was geantwortet wird.


----------



## JoeKiller123 (16. September 2017)

Versuche einmal die Maus anders herum zu drehen. Dann gehts evtl in die gewünschte Richtung.


----------



## Hyper1on (18. September 2017)

JoeKiller123 schrieb:


> Versuche einmal die Maus anders herum zu drehen. Dann gehts evtl in die gewünschte Richtung.



Was hat dich dazu bewogen diesen Kommentar zu verfassen?
Glaubst du nicht, dass ich in der Lage bin die Maus korrekt zu halten oder verstehe ich deinen Kommentar völlig falsch?

Für alle anderen:

Ich habe auch versucht das innere der Maus mit Druckluft zu reinigen. Leider war auch das ohne Erfolg.
Aktuell warte ich auf eine erneute Reaktion im Logitech Forum und eine erste Reaktion auf mein Supportticket.


----------



## ratbat (17. April 2018)

An alle die das Scrollproblem betrifft, könnten ja mal folgendes versuchen.

Dieses Update von der Logitech Homepage hat bei mir funktioniert und das "Scrollproblem" wurde behoben.
Neuestes *Firmware-Update für G703* LIGHTSPEED Wireless Gaming Mouse!
*Softwareversion: 14.2.7*
Letzte Aktualisierung: 24-OCT-2017
Betriebssystem: Windows 8, Windows 7, Windows 10


----------

